
Schiaparelli Mars probe's parachute 'jettisoned too early' - okket
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-37715202
======
stray
Chopped its main before it had its hand on the reserve handle. Rookie Martian
skydiver mistake.

Cause of death: Impact.

